# How much food?



## viperx70 (Mar 27, 2006)

I have a marbled bullhead catfish about 4-6" long. I am currently feeding it frozen food pellets that I buy from Pet Supermarket. They are like 2cmX1.5CMX1cm in size, or close to that. I have been cutting them in half, because they seem to provide enough food. And, the fish's belly is visibly swollen after eating. I feed once daily. Is this a good amount?


----------



## heatherhoge (Nov 13, 2005)

I have many large fish as well as small. My largest being 16". It is easy when looking at a large fish to want to overfeed. So what i do to keep diet in check and balance is feed once a day like you do. I give 1 handfull of food. Mind you i am a small person so small hands so for a normal person would equal .5 hand full. I am also feeding more than one large fish. I also for example have 6 silver tip sharks about 8" long so what i feed them once a day is as follows:

good pinch of flakes and a handfull of pellets.

The next day will feed floating brine big cubes none frozen as well as 5 cubes of mix frozen foods. This equals almost 1 cube per fish.

They wont eat vegitation so I don't inclued that but my other large fish will so i will rotate vegitation in the diet. I try to feed something diffrent every night so they get a good variety for more nutrition.

Hope this helps.


----------

